# Planning



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Enough talk about why or if, here is some how. Anything off or am I missing anything? 


Pre-D-day

1. Open Bank account
2. Get personal documents in order
3. Open a storage shed & move valuable separate property.
4. Open PO Box
5. Plan settlement offer to spouse.
6. Have the "final" talk

Post D-Day
1. Discuss / agree on settlement (hopefully)
2. Divide cash accounts
3. Choose uncontested divorced service
3. Change Direct Deposit 
3. Tell family & friends
4. STD testing (Fun!)
5. Take it day by day from here.


The uncontested D might be wishful thinking. I just don't know how she will react when it is made real in her life. I am also not really clear on how to get her out of my life in a reasonable time frame if she simply refuses to leave. I am having a hard time visualizing what this will be like functionally and emotionally between us after the disclosure of my decision.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

That sounds like a good start to your planning.

If this is a surprise, then she may need to let it sink in......try not to push to hard or force decisions for a bit. She will become defensive if she's pushed which may leave little room for an uncontested divorce.

Remain calm during conflict. My ex husband was always angry or had underlying anger. The less I said was better; if he called me a name...I didn't respond; I was cordial and calm for the most part. I did have one Saturday, in which I blew up and let him have my wrath! Every thing I said was truthful and looking back...it was humorous in how I blew.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Why delay STD testing till post D-Day? I take it this is testing yourself.


----------

